# Initial impression: Dankung Jungle Hunter II



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I must say, after initial inspection and a few shots with this Jungle Hunter II slingshot, I am impressed. But I am a newbie, so I tend to be impressed easily at this stage of my slingshot shooting. The slingshot came with four strand 1745 tubes. These are smaller and easier to pull than I was anticipating, but they appear to zing ammo towards the target with authority. As a comparison, these four strand 1745 tubes are heavier than my Tex-Shooter "Target" flatbands, but lighter than my A+ "Gold Winner" flatbands and also lighter than my TruMark RRT tube bands. I like the feel of these 1745 tubes. I do not like the feel of my TruMark RRT tubes (for what that's worth). The pouch appears heavy duty, thickish, and a bit stiff. It has a suede-like feel on both sides. The Jungle Hunter II is quite a bit heavier than my A+ PS2 (steel vs. wood). It feels good in the hand and the heaviness makes it feel quite solid, I would call it "bullet proof". I have not taken enough shots with it to establish a good aiming point yet, but in the first few shots I was within a 7 to 8 inch circle at ten yards. That should come down as I learn the slingshot.

I am happy I decided to add this one to my meager but growing collection. $19 plus $2.85 shipping from China to USA is very inexpensive for this slingshot IMHO. It took a day or two past two weeks to get to me after placing my order. It was sent registered mail, so I had to sign for it when the postman delivered it. The online tracking of the shipment is pretty much a joke. You know when Dankung shipped it, and then it eventually arrives. The USPS website still thinks my slingshot is in New York, but it's really in my hand right here in Colorado. Pretty useless tracking. But I'm not complaining given the measly $2.85 shipping charge all the way from China. Packing was perfectly adequate and my address was hand written on the box.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Not a bad price!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, Jungle Hunter is a good value for the money. One of my best shooters.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

my buisness partner also has a jungle hunter II, i must say its power for hunting is incredible along with accuracy. deffinitly great buy for the money. if i was to buy a slingshot besides my terminator i would buy that without thinking twice


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I seem to recall a little place in Texas that sells Dankung slingshots and replacement bands.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> I seem to recall a little place in Texas that sells Dankung slingshots and replacement bands.


trulytexas.com

thats the company i know about in texas. havent bought from them so i dont know about service


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep Thats right its trulytexas.com and they have expanded their Dankung stuff to include ammo and therabandgold.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> I seem to recall a little place in Texas that sells Dankung slingshots and replacement bands.


trulytexas.com

thats the company i know about in texas. havent bought from them so i dont know about service
[/quote]

I bought a Jungle Hunter from them. It costs a bit more, but it got to my Miami forwarder in 3 days. I recommend them.

Henry


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Picked up a jungle hunter II from the post office the other day and gotta say great design,BUT the finiish was not the best spent a whole day polishing and removing dings on the underside ,c'mon Dankung you can do better than that I wanted a useable slingshot ,manufacturing standards not brilliant, love the product But dont wanna work so hard to not make it a band eater


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Not Arguing with price,
Or Waiting time ,love to shoot Chinese bands and at the moment Am shooting eight strand 20/40 just think they could have done a litlle more on the finnising


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Please Tell Me,
Am i the only one to feel likke this ?
After a bit of work i do have to say i love this slingshot ,

very accurate..............

very nice..................

but I can't be the only one that had to do work to make it reliable.........................................is there anybody out there?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dude101 said:


> Please Tell Me,
> Am i the only one to feel likke this ?
> After a bit of work i do have to say i love this slingshot ,
> 
> ...


I got two Dankungs and they were in splended condition. I dinged them up trying to get use to them. Tell me how you like the 1745 tubes. Have you bought bulk so that you can make the tubes longer? I find them so short that I changed to flat bands on my dankungs but it is not designed for flats. Have been thinking on buying a role of the tubing and I may get some from Trulytexas.com 14 dollars and no shipping and you get it within 3 days. I would like to try the Dankung with 12 inch long tubes.


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Dude,
I got a cougar before the jungle hunter and have to say that the 17/45 bands are very very good but I know how you are feeling with regard to dings ! done it myself took ab out a day to polish out......................
have bought bulk 20/40 and it seems to be just a little bit more .................................................woo haa 
I use 17.5 cm draw reminds me of an old english long bow.....................................
Remember agincourt

Too Silly but works for me
8 strand the way ahead...............................


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

PS, I'M a bit of a newbie too haven't really played with slingshots since I was a kid and the only thing we could find in the UK was the black widow by barnett


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

My first was the diablo pro but sold it because the tubes did not last just two or three days and i dont like the way the fork prongs face you I tried theraband gold flatband that did not last either.Then I spotted the dankung site and liked and purchased the Bi-Thor Dankung fitted with 1745* tubes and that was me hooked 2040* and 1745* tubes are all I use.I make and sell pocket shooters out of mdf they are very strong and work very well.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i had a Cougar but did not like it as much as the slingshots i sell. i feel more comfertable with flatbands than tubes. if i was to get another slingshot with tubes i would without a doubt get Dankung. Dude101, i think your jungle hunter was a bad one in the batch. all of the dankungs i have seen are made perfectly and had non of those flaws


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Have 2 Dankungs, a General and Flying Ghost, both arrived, perfectly, the finish is a fine as jewelry, excellent finish and service, no problems, and they still look that way, usually carry one part of the day and shoot them regularly as I do my other shooters, they are first rate, you must have got someone' mistakes, I would e mail them, as they are very good on making sure things are done without complaints


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently bought a Jungle Hunter II and it came rough around the ears too. I spent some time as well polishing it out and then I sent Dankung an E-mail expressing my displeasure about it. They said "I could get the refund". I sent it to them to help. Seems like they are going to perhaps fall into that old trap of becoming very successful, then getting sloppy to fill all the orders. I might order another one, but if it comes in rough I will never order from them again, I'll just make my own.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

smitty said:


> Seems like they are going to perhaps fall into that old trap of becoming very successful, then getting sloppy to fill all the orders.


I'm not sure they actually have all that many orders. I ordered some things 2-1/2 weeks ago and my order number was "XXX". Then I ordered some more stuff last night and my order number was "XXX + 37". These 36 intervening orders in 2-1/2 weeks don't sound like a whole lot to me (for commercial operation like Dankung). I really don't know how large Dankung is, but in the 2-1/2 week period between my orders they were evidently only handling two orders per day on average.

My Jungle Hunter II came in pretty decent shape. No sharp edges or abrasive surfaces anywhere. The inside of the ears are not polished to a mirror shine, but they are smooth. The roughest areas are the thin slots in the ears where you insert the bands. I would expect that to be the hardest place to finish. These places are not bad, but not glass smooth either. I'm not really worried about them. These areas only contact the bands for the brief second while you are installing them.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Now I need to learn how to shoot this style of slingshot. My first day with it I had some reasonable shots IMHO. Nothing great at all, but I was keepting the shots on my 16"x16" target easily. But today, oh boy, not so good. I was all over the place. But I was trying a horizontal hold and a 45 degree angle hold instead of my normal "gangsta" 90 degree to the side hold. I was also experimenting with this "flip" thing I've read about here. Suffice it to say, my 16"x16" target at 10 yards was mostly safe from hits. Yeah, THAT bad. High, low, and left. Randomly. Nothing to the right however. Weird. A few of my "hits" don't count though - it's not really cool to nosedive the ammo into the ground in front of the target and have it ricochet upwards and hit the target on the rebound. Not cool at all. I guess changing your slingshot, hold, aim point, flip style, etc. all at once is not a trivial thing to do (not for ME anways!) Got to have more practice. More practice. More practice. I had to pull out my A+ PS2 shooting gangsta style to prove to myself that I didn't totally suck. I only suck with the new slingshot!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't sweat the small stuff. You knew you were going to miss a lot when you changed how you were used to shooting. Don't think too much about trying to flip the slingshot when you shoot just let it happen on its' own when you release the pouch. Work hard on making the release of the pouch the same every time. If your pouch hand doesn't move the same way every time when you release it (after the shot) then your release was different than before. Your draw length can change also and you won't be aware of it unless you are looking for small changes in the way you shoot.


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

I have a Jungle Hunter II and a Cougar slingshot from them. Both of my slingshots are rough inside the loop and need more polishing. I have not done it yet and I have only shot each one a few times. I mostly shoot my old wrist rocket and my small copper pipe slingshot. I like the square shpae with a 2 inch distance between the inside of the forks. I can grip it flip style and find it to be very comfortable.


----------

